# Guia identificadora de microfonos\Shure\falsos/originales.-



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 12, 2009)

Una guia que ademas sirve como agudizacion de nuestros ojos en la voragine de articulos originales y falsificados: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/341581/FalskaShure.pdf


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2009)

Interesante, no sabia que tambien había micros Shure truchos, averiguaré mas sobre el tema, a ver uqe encuentro

Saludos


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 12, 2009)

Muy interesante, otro punto en que fijarse: checar que en el conector tenga la marca SHURE en relieve.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 12, 2009)

yo creo que al enchufarlo salta la ficha "al toque"


----------

